# New Guy



## Live99 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello everyone. Was referred to the site and glad to be here. Thanks Ironmag members for all the great posts and wealth of information!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Live99* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Madmann (Jan 5, 2012)

^^^

Nice avi.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nice avi.



Thanks madmann


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 5, 2012)

now thats a welcome cant top that not even gonna try


----------



## modsquad (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome! man this board is full of good info!


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board, we are happy to have you.


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome.....................


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome To IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joby1284 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome.....


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Jaskom (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

You got a good friend referring you here


----------



## Archibald1997 (Feb 11, 2012)

welcome


----------



## bushwacker (Feb 14, 2012)

welcome


----------

